

Yo: the new app that takes simple to the extreme - JumpCrisscross
http://blogs.ft.com/tech-blog/2014/06/yo-the-new-app-that-takes-simple-to-the-extreme/

======
Tsutsukakushi
I'm not gonna register just to read some shitty blog.

